
Representing toroidal grids and mazes - jamis
http://weblog.jamisbuck.org/2015/11/21/representing-toroidal-grid.html
======
deckar01
Directional controls could be added that shift the maze texture around the
static geometry. The cursor could stay in a fixed position and leave a trail
behind.

I like that this geometry forces a more exploratory strategy because sections
of the maze are hidden from view.

~~~
schneitj
I like this too. I think they also need to add color variation of the floor,
so that you will have a sense of what region of the maze you are in.

